# Experts!! - Orbea Fit



## psmith

I am purchasing an Onix and the LBS recommended a 57 frame. I am 5'9" with an inseam of 30". My torso is longer than my lower body. When the LBS measured me originally, the size recommended for a specialized was a 54, but the LBS stated that the Orbea geometry is different from the Specialized geometry and that the Orbea 57 would be the best fit. Need advice from the experts


----------



## WrigleyRoadie

psmith said:


> I am purchasing an Onix and the LBS recommended a 57 frame. I am 5'9" with an inseam of 30". My torso is longer than my lower body. When the LBS measured me originally, the size recommended for a specialized was a 54, but the LBS stated that the Orbea geometry is different from the Specialized geometry and that the Orbea 57 would be the best fit. Need advice from the experts



Geez, I'm not one to try and overturn the advice professionals gave you in person. But I'll say that I'm 69.3 inches (5-9) and I have an inseam of 84.9 cm (33.4) and I'm perfectly fit on a 54 Opal. I'm longer in the leg than the torso, however, so I'm just using a 100 stem, but my teammate is also 5-10 with longer arms and he's on a 54 Onix with a 120. The only guys on my team (we're sponsored by Orbea) that are on 57s are 6-foot or taller.


----------



## psmith

WrigleyRoadie said:


> Geez, I'm not one to try and overturn the advice professionals gave you in person. But I'll say that I'm 69.3 inches (5-9) and I have an inseam of 84.9 cm (33.4) and I'm perfectly fit on a 54 Opal. I'm longer in the leg than the torso, however, so I'm just using a 100 stem, but my teammate is also 5-10 with longer arms and he's on a 54 Onix with a 120. The only guys on my team (we're sponsored by Orbea) that are on 57s are 6-foot or taller.


I did the fitting on monday last and the original seat, which is a Selle Italia Filante, was painful as hell. It was uncomfortable when on the hoods and painful when in the drops. We switched the saddle for a Specialized body geometry and it felt better, but was still uncomfortable in the drops. I am a new rider and expect the saddle to be uncomfortable but did not expect it to be painful. BTW is was wearing a PI microsensor bib short for the fitting.
If the bike remains uncomfortable and turns out that the size is wrong, should I expect the LBS to exchange it for the correct size.


----------



## MaestroXC

No, you shouldn't expect them to exchange the bike for you; once you buy it it's out of their hands, usually. Just insist on trying both the 54 and the 57 before you drop a few grand on the bike.. 

Orbeas run large; I'm 6' 2" and ride a 57, while I would ride a 58 or 59 in most other brands. If you're 5'9", the 54 should be closer to your correct size. Did the Specialized fitting include actual measurements from the center of the BB to the top of the saddle, or your saddle to bars reach? These are the measurements you should be trying to replicate on your Orbea.


----------



## Mosovich

*I'm 6'...*

And I plan on getting a 57. My inseam is 31.5, but my torso is a little longer, so I'll probably go with a 120 or 130 stem. Although most likely a 120. I'd definately ride both sizes. If they don't have them, find someone who does. That's what I did. It made it worth the drive!!!


----------



## yamagold

*i'm 5'7"*



psmith said:


> I am purchasing an Onix and the LBS recommended a 57 frame. I am 5'9" with an inseam of 30". My torso is longer than my lower body. When the LBS measured me originally, the size recommended for a specialized was a 54, but the LBS stated that the Orbea geometry is different from the Specialized geometry and that the Orbea 57 would be the best fit. Need advice from the experts



with inseam of 31.5" and armlength of 24".
I'm riding an ONIX 54 for 7 months now and just last week an ORCA 51. Both sizes are just fine for me but i like the 51 more. Have been riding both in metric centuries.
BTW both have seatpost to bar distance of 630mm and same saddle height. The only difference is the bar drop of about 3 cm lower on the 51.
I bought the Orca 51 frameset without even doing a test ride for that size. But i feel confident that it will fit me as long as i can achieve the same seatpost to bar distance. And i choose the longest saddle (Fizik Arione) that i could find just to be safe if in case i need to adjust a bit more on the horizontal length. 

I suggest you try the 54 and the 57 on an extended ride of a few miles and from there you may be able to see the right size for you.


----------



## Fredke

I'm 5'11", 32" inseam. I ride 54 cm Orbeas with 120 mm stems. I've put long miles on an Onix and a Spirit and both are right for me at that size.


----------



## BDRoad

*About to buy an '06 Orbea Opal 54cm...*

I am still a bit concerned about the size.

I am 5'-10-1/2" and 195lbs. My inseam is 33". It sounds like we are similar in size.

What kind of riding do you do? Do you have an Opal?


----------



## Roadrider22

I am 5'9" with a 31" cycling inseam and have been on a 54cm Orca with a 90mm stem for 4 months. I really should have gone with a 51cm but wanted the taller headtube of the 54cm for a little higher bar height. There is no way they should put you on a 57cm!


----------



## geraldatwork

Sounds too large to me also. Is it they have the 57 in stock and not the 54.


----------



## G_Sup

geraldatwork said:


> Sounds too large to me also. Is it they have the 57 in stock and not the 54.



Was kind of wondering the same thing. I'm 6' and riding a 54 Onix TDF. I was right in between a 51 and 54. A 57 seems a bit large for 5'9".


----------



## bquig

I am also somewhere in the sizing middle ground. I am 5'10" and have a 34" inseam (long legs, short body, reasonably long arms). I had a very quick ride of the 54 Onix and 57 Aqua the other day. The 54 feels good length-wise but with my flexibilty (or lack of) after the seat is adjusted to suit me, it has a large drop that I fear is too much for me. The 57 with a 110 stem let me be more upright and felt more stable. My planned usage is for generally longer rides, with some regular, faster group rides thrown in. 
To me the 57 felt better although it just looks so much bigger than the 54. My current bike is on the biggish and heavy side so I might be influenced a little by what feels familiar rather than what is theoretically a better fit. 
If my legs were a little shorter I would probably go 54, as it is I am leaning towards 57 for myself. From your measurements I would think that a 54 would come close.


----------



## fire262

*Sounds Like they Want to move stock!*

I was fit for my 07 opal and I am 5 10 w/30 inseam and was placed on a 54 perfect fit.


----------



## Fredke

Oops. Dupe.


----------



## Fredke

BDRoad said:


> I am still a bit concerned about the size.
> 
> I am 5'-10-1/2" and 195lbs. My inseam is 33". It sounds like we are similar in size.
> 
> What kind of riding do you do? Do you have an Opal?


Mostly recreational, but a bunch of crits and a few RRs in the summer. I haven't tried an Opal, but I've ridden an Onix and am now riding a Spirit (steel). I'm very happy with this size frame.


----------

